# new convert to LOOK



## roger9 (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Guys

After years on many Cannondales, and with a passion to have something different, I'm now looking for a good used Look 595 Ultra.

Can you guys tell me what differences there are between the 2009 and 2010 models other than the obvious paint schemes.

I actually prefer the look of the 2009 model (black with a hint of white).

thanks in advance.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

you are buying a TT bike?


----------



## roger9 (Aug 4, 2006)

ewitz said:


> you are buying a TT bike?



Good point - I stuffed up and wrote 596 - I mean *595*...

Does anyone know the difference between 2009 and 2010 models??


----------



## twigseattle (Sep 10, 2009)

There has been little difference since 2008.
2009 has Headfit,


----------



## roger9 (Aug 4, 2006)

twigseattle said:


> There has been little difference since 2008.
> 2009 has Headfit,



so the 2009 frame is exactly the same as the 2010???


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Pretty much the same. Why fix it if it aint broke.


----------

